# 2 wk wait and palpitations



## vicsut (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

I had 2 embryos transfered Weds 20th Oct and am due PT on Monday 1st Nov.  A few days after the transfer I started having what i consider to be palpitations. ( I had a total thyroidectomy in 2005 and am now on 150mcg thyroxine and the palpitations feel similar if a bit stronger ). I had my thryroid levels checked just before starting ivf and they were fine and eveyone happy for me to go ahead.

So my questions is, can cyclogest cause palpitations (didnt have them last time though when had iui but was only on 400 mg daily and am now on 800mg daily.

or

could it be the very early stages of pregnancy...

thanks in anticipation

Vicki


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This is not mentioned as a side-effect on the data sheet included with cyclogest.

Sometimes in early pregnancy the blood pressure can drop - this could increase heart rate sometimes when standing up suddenly etc - but this would be a bit early to experience.

If it is often that you are experiencing it or it is prolonged I would suggest seeing the doctor for a check up.

I take it that you do not have any other symptoms such as chest pain or shortness of breath?

Did you have an egg collection this time? Is there risk of OHSS? There is very high oestrogen levels after ovarian stimulation and hormones are all over the place. Best to get checked over if you are concerned.

Hazel


----------

